# Profile picture help...



## Sirchawn (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm not to clever with computers as I bum my I phone hard lol 
could anyone tell me how to change my picture as my file is to big and don't know how to make it smaller.
Sorry for the lack of knowlage haha.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

If your using Photbucket the Edit option allows you to resize the image, but other programmes do similar.


----------

